
Show HN: Bright, a metric and visualizer of how inspirational a GitHub repo is - Der_Einzige
https://github.com/Hellisotherpeople/Bright
======
Der_Einzige
Bright searches through all of the people who starred a particular repo, then
looks at how many stars each of their repos have. It sums the total number of
stars from each user to compute a "Brightness" score for a repo. It also
creates a tree for visualizing what repos that your stargazers have made and
which of those repos have a lot of stars.

The intuition behind this is that a user who has a cumulative 1000 github
stars is likely more experienced and knowledgable than a user with 0 github
stars. Repositories which have thousands of stars from fake bot accounts
(whose accounts would have 0 cumulative stars) would have a brightness score
of zero, but a repository which seems unimportant but had a highly experienced
developer star it would have a high brightness score.

~~~
RyJones
Neat! Have you found anything strange with it? Bot-star-rings or similar?

